# a rinseless wash without gloss enhancers?



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

after washing the car with dodo juice LoE, the gloss enhancers interferred with the carpro reload, which is a shame, as I loved the hydrophobic effects. 
so I'm looking for a rinseless wash without gloss enhancers. any reccomandations?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> after washing the car with dodo juice LoE, the gloss enhancers interferred with the carpro reload, which is a shame, as I loved the hydrophobic effects.


This is the very reason I`ve asked about a Carpro Waterless/Rinseless wash in their section of the forum. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use LOE for most of my washes now and it's not interfered with the LSP on my car. Water just sheets off my car, in fact, I can't get LOE to adhere to the surface of my car


----------



## Vroomfondel (Oct 19, 2012)

Not used it myself but Wolf Chemicals "Mean Green" is advertised as fortifying their own coatings, so might be worth a look.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

i actually have this one on my list, but I'll ask them for surr. same as their satin soap. i really dislike all tge gloss enhancers and wax... if I want some extra protection I'll top it. but it's hard to find some pure ones these days


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I researched this a while ago and quite extensively. One product that has been tested a lot at least in the US and did not interfere with the look/effect of the LSP is Meguiar's Rinsefree express Wash. Detailedclean stocks it in the UK but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I've read some great stuff about this one from megs. shame it's so a gallon at minimum. If I don't like it then... will look into the wolfs chemicals first. if this one doesn't do it for me, I'll try the megs ones


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Have you looked at Orchards Bramley Bubble bath? It's supposed to just clean and not add something.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

e_king said:


> Have you looked at Orchards Bramley Bubble bath? It's supposed to just clean and not add something.


will have a look at this. thx


----------

